# tylenol or ibuprofen?



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Which is it dogs can have ? And how much for a 100lb dog ?


Thanks


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Some time ago, my vet recommended buffered aspirin for one of my dogs. He probably weighed about 80 pounds, and I think I could give him an adult aspirin of 250 mg each twice a day. Again, they were the buffered type.

I don't know about long term use.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

If I remember correctly, neither tylenol nor ibuprofin. Asprin for short term, buffered asprin if it must be done long term. I give my old 100 lb labs 325 mg each evening.


----------



## kppop (Dec 3, 2004)

buffered aspirin is about it...I give my 81 lb lab one every day. Vet said to buy the generic stuff..works the same. 

I wouldn't give any more than one pill a day...but you might want to consult your vet first.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I would ask what the analgesic is for? There are meds these days that would do a better job in the long term than some OTC meds. Less Stomach, Liver and Kidney damage. And it depends on what the problem is.

There are studies now that show that the coating on the aspirin tabs that is supposed to buffer them doesn't help anything at all like we have been led to believe is the case. The medical community is reviewing this for possible changes in manufacturing.

LQ


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Everybody here is right! ABSOLUTELY no tylenol or ibuprofen!!!! Consulting your vet is always the best first step, and LQ is right-there are lots of meds available today that have less side effects and work even better than aspirin. But if you're adamant that you want a typical dose for a large dog, I wouldn't excede 325 mg of BUFFERED aspirin twice daily. Watch your dog closely for any stomach upset or darking/consistancy change of his/her stool. If you see any of the above stop the aspirin immediately and call your vet!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

It is for a short term problem. She is a golden and has gotten a hot spot. She is not comfortable. I had been using blue coat but it still got really ucky. I shaved the whole area down and cleaned it. I have also given her some benadryl to make her more comfortable. As I said it will only be for a day or two. I wish I could run to the Vet for all the little things but I cannot. With 4 human children and the farm I do what I can then if I am in over my head I call the Vet. Thanks , Patty


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Patty0315 said:


> It is for a short term problem. She is a golden and has gotten a hot spot. She is not comfortable. I had been using blue coat but it still got really ucky. I shaved the whole area down and cleaned it. I have also given her some benadryl to make her more comfortable. As I said it will only be for a day or two. I wish I could run to the Vet for all the little things but I cannot. With 4 human children and the farm I do what I can then if I am in over my head I call the Vet. Thanks , Patty


A little aspirin should be fine, though I guess I've never thought my golden needed anything like that when he gets a hot spot. The benadryl should help (at least it should make her a little sleepy so she forgets to bother it!). Shaving it great, too. The key is getting it to dry out.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

She is an older dog and is really uncomfortably. We have been taking her swimming almost everday because we were in the high 90's. I think she stayed damp and that started the problem , then add her scratching. She is in good health otherwise {OK maybe an extra pound or two}


----------



## kppop (Dec 3, 2004)

My lab's joints are giving him trouble..he's 10 and he only get's his bufferin during the cold winter months..I"ve talked to the vet about other meds but these seem to be doing the job and he gets no more than one a day and of course we are forever on poop patrol lol. ( I have 4 dogs and have learned a long time ago that sometimes their poop will tell you that state of their health)


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Not that I'm much of a believer in snake oil promises but I've had great luck with using flax oil to clear up skin problems in my labs. One of them was licking great holes in his paws this year and we were terribly frustrated with his constant licking, trying to figure out what was causing it and how to stop it. We were preparing to try a different diet to see if the food was causing an allergic reaction when I kind of on a whim decided to try the flax oil. The vet had suggested supplementing with a fatty acid but then changed his mind after reviewing our brand of feed. I was hesitant to drive an hour to get a different brand of food so figured it couldn't hurt to try the flax oil. It worked quickly and wonderfully. I ended up putting all my dogs on it. I haven't seen a difference in the Pyr but he's got some other issues to contend with so it is hard to tell. The labs though have all improved dramatically and two of the three didn't have problems that you'd take note of. The female has a nicer coat now than she's had in years. All of the minor skin irritations have cleared up beautifully. It is inexpensive and easy. Worth a try.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2002)

Are you putting the flax oil in their food? How much? I have a shepherd who is licking huge holes in his hindquarters. When it gets really bad, we put a shirt on him and neosporin on the wounds. But it keeps coming back. Thank you


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I have 1,000 mg flax oil softgels that I got at Walmart. I just put one per day in with their food and the labs just eat it without even noticing it is there. The Pyr is a bit fussier so I wrap his in that cheese that comes in plastic sheets. I was brushing the Pyr this morning and noticed that his hot spot is gone too. The fur is still reddish there but there doesn't seem to be any recent licking activity going on. He's been on it for about 2 weeks, the others a month or more.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

If you can get the flax oil in liquid form, it would be an adult human dose (about 1 tablespoon) for a 50-100 pound dog. You'd probably have to go to a health food store to find it and it will be refrigerated.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey GoldenMom,

I'm wondering...

Back when I worked in a nursing home we'd have to treat bedsores....kinda like hot spots, only different cause. Anyway, first we'd massage the area around the sore (to increase blood flow), then apply regular ol' Kaopectate to the sore wth a cotton ball. Then we'd use a hairdryer, set on warm (VERY low temp) and with a sweeping motion, dry the "Kao". Seemed to clear those bedsores right up!

Wonder if this might work with dogs? In theory, anyway?

Mon


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> Hey GoldenMom,
> 
> I'm wondering...
> 
> ...


Sure wouldn't hurt to try! Hot spots are funny-what works for one dog may not work for the next. In my experience anything that dries them out helps immensely and if you put something on there that takes away the itch helps a lot too! If anybody tries this and it works, let me know!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

GoldenMom said:


> Sure wouldn't hurt to try! Hot spots are funny-what works for one dog may not work for the next. In my experience anything that dries them out helps immensely and if you put something on there that takes away the itch helps a lot too! If anybody tries this and it works, let me know!


Unfortunately ?????? I've never had a dog with a hot spot yet, so haven't been able to try it. Sounds good in theory though.

Mon


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

frogmammy said:


> Hey GoldenMom,
> 
> I'm wondering...
> 
> ...


I have been told good ol mouthwash clears them right up as well. Myself, when we used to get hotspots occassionally, I would clip the fur and just use sulfodene. It would be clear in a day.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

kpop...have you considered getting your dog a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement? After my dog had all his joints damaged in a car accident he had to start taking a supplement. At first I was sharing my Osteo Bi-Flex (I have arthritis in my knees) but he now takes Joint Max and loves them. He and I both swear by glucosamine/chondroitin.


----------

